# Ein Oberkörperprotektor muss her



## EllisGambor (22. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich weiß es ist schon häufig gefragt wurden, da aber die meisten Fragenden schon Erfahrungen hatten und einfach was neues wollten und natürlich auch neue Produkte auf den Markt kommen, würde ich doch gerne auch mal fragen ^^

Also wie im Thread Titel schon ersichtlich soll dieses Jahr ein Rückenprotektor her. Ich habe bisher keinerlei Erfahrungen, außer mit den Leihgaben von Winterberg, daher kann ich leider auch nicht sagen wozu ich tendiere, also Jacke, Weste oder Hemd….
Gibt es hier Vor und Nachteile ?
Was mögt Ihr wofür lieber ?
Wobei ich eine Ritterrüstung gerne ausschließen würde.


Ich fahre derzeit überwiegen Trails in meiner Umgebung. S1, überwiegend S2, stellenweise auch S3.
Im Bikepark habe ich bisher nur in Winterberg Erfahrungen machen können, dieses Jahr soll aber hoffentlich Olpe folgen, da es direkt mal ne Stunde weniger fahrt ist ^^ Leider nicht eher entdeckt.

Wenn es das Gelände zulässt gehe ich mit der Geschwindigkeit gerne ans äußere, aber bin lieber auf technischen Passagen unterwegs.



Ich suche einen Protektor den ich nicht nur für den Bikepark nutzen kann, daher würde ich denke mal ohne Ärmel/ wenn nur kurze Arme sagen oder abnehmbar. Schultern habe ich schon oft gelesen, muss man nicht so ein Augenmerk drauf legen, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit so zufallen das diese was bringen eher gering ist. Brustschutz streiten sich auch die Gemüter, ich würde den schon gerne bevorzugen, aber so dass ich ihn bei Bedarf entfernen kann.


----------



## der Trixxer (22. März 2021)

Ich fahre im Bikepark ein IXS Carve Jersey. Ist ein softes und bequemes Protektorenshirt mit Reisverschluß, den ich sehr wichtig finden um wieder rauszukommen. Hatte mal eins ohne und das war nicht einfach beim Aus- und Anziehen. Auf Singletrail Touren fahre ich mit Protektorenrucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf_T (22. März 2021)

Hab mir für den Bikepark den hier besorgt. Trägt sich sehr angenehm und unauffällig, unter einer Softshell sieht man ihn gar nicht und unter nem T-shirt kaum. Mittlerweile benutz ich ihn sogar für meine Hometrailrunden, und hab dann ein gutes Schutzgefühl, wenn ich (für mich) etwas größere Sprünge fahre...
Das Teil ist super schnell umgeschnallt und sehr gut belüftet.








						A-4 Max Chest Protector
					

The protector offers protection for the chest, ribs and back via its flexible hard plates. With ventilated bio-foam padding for comfort and fit, it features removable shoulder padding for versatility and optimal comfort, and is fully compatible with Alpinestars Bionic Neck Supports.




					www.alpinestars.com


----------



## EllisGambor (23. März 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Bikepark ein IXS Carve Jersey. Ist ein softes und bequemes Protektorenshirt mit Reisverschluß, den ich sehr wichtig finden um wieder rauszukommen. Hatte mal eins ohne und das war nicht einfach beim Aus- und Anziehen. Auf Singletrail Touren fahre ich mit Protektorenrucksack.


Stört der Reißverschluss vorne nicht wenn er so eng anliegt ? Wie ist es im Sommer, nicht zu warm ?


Ralf_T schrieb:


> Hab mir für den Bikepark den hier besorgt. Trägt sich sehr angenehm und unauffällig, unter einer Softshell sieht man ihn gar nicht und unter nem T-shirt kaum. Mittlerweile benutz ich ihn sogar für meine Hometrailrunden, und hab dann ein gutes Schutzgefühl, wenn ich (für mich) etwas größere Sprünge fahre...
> Das Teil ist super schnell umgeschnallt und sehr gut belüftet.
> 
> 
> ...


Rutscht der Protekor bei dir beim fahren hoch, habe ich schon öfters gelesen bei einigen, jedenfalls beim Bionic


----------



## Ralf_T (23. März 2021)

EllisGambor schrieb:


> Rutscht der Protekor bei dir beim fahren hoch, habe ich schon öfters gelesen bei einigen, jedenfalls beim Bionic


Nein der A4max rutscht bei mir nicht hoch. Mein Sohn hat den Bionic,  auch der rutscht nicht hoch.  Trägt sich auch recht gut, ist aber im Gegensatz zum A4max viel härter. 
Mein Bruder hatte mal zum Testen den A4, der war totaler Mist. Das Rückenteil ist da sehr lang und hart, der rutscht arg hoch. Ist aber halt vermutlich individuell, ohne probieren wirst es für Dich nicht rausfinden. 

Für Endurotouren hab ich übrigens noch eine Scott Vanguard Weste mit D3o Rückenprotektor und ohne Brustschutz. Dafür mit Trinkblase und Taschen am Rücken. Auch sehr empfehlenswert, v.a. wenn tourentauglichkeit (ohne Rucksack) gefragt ist.
Gibt bei Scott auch Westen mit Brustschutz, vielleicht auch nen Blick wert.


----------



## der Trixxer (23. März 2021)

EllisGambor schrieb:


> Stört der Reißverschluss vorne nicht wenn er so eng anliegt ? Wie ist es im Sommer, nicht zu warm ?


Meine alte Plastik Rüstung war deutlich wärmer. Im Sommer und auf Tour ist mir jeder Protektor zu warm, deshalb auf Tour nur mit Rucksack (mit Rückenprotektor). Bei dem IXS Carve kannst du die Schulter- und den Rückenprotektor rausnehmen. Gut zum Waschen in der Maschiene  oder wenn du weniger Schutz brauchst. Mich stört der Reisverschluß nicht, trag den Protektor nicht direkt auf der Haut. Kann man auch schnell am Lift oder bei Transfers zum Lüften aufmachen.


----------



## Loki1987 (23. März 2021)

Ich bin mittlerweile auch ein großer Fan der MX-Style Protektoren.
Ich habe den LEATT 4.5 Chest und bin soweit höchst zufrieden. Wesentlich besser belüftet als diverse Jacken und im Vergleich zu meinem POC Back Protector (nur Rücken) auch gefühlt luftiger, da der Bauchgurt wegfällt und dieser mMn erheblich zum Hitzegefühl beiträgt. Er trägt sich absolut unauffällig über einen ganzen Tag im park und das beste ist, dass man ihn für längere Gondelfahrten oder Pausen am Parkplatz ruckzuck ausziehen kann. Auch in der Liftschlange kann man ihn einfach über den Lenker hängen, was ganz angenehm ist um sich nicht den ganzen Tag wie eine Konservendose zu fühlen. DIe Stellen welche er abdeckt fühlen sich wirklich sehr gut geschützt an.
Zum Vergleich hatte ich noch das Modell von Fox, was auch sehr gut war, aber das Schutz Rating von Leatt ist höher als das vom Fox. Größter Nachteil bei dieser Art Protektor ist, dass die meisten am Rücken nach unten weniger Fläche abdecken als bike spezifische Modelle und diejenigen welche etwas weiter runter gezogen sind, haben fast alle nur ein Schutzlevel von 1 anstatt 2.
Ich habe mitlerweile schon einiges recherchiert und probiert und einen Tod muss man leider immer sterben. Hitze, Abdeckung oder Absorptionswirkung, irgendwo fehlt es leider immer.
Bezüglich Brustschutz würde ich persönlich mittlerweile sagen, dass ich weniger Wert auf Brust als auf den unteren Rippenbereich und wenn möglich Taille legen würde. Verletzungen durch Einschläge im Brustbereich sind mir noch nicht unter gekommen, dafür aber eine ganze Reihe an gebrochenen Rippen (mit potentieller Punktierung der Lunge?), Leber- und Milz Risse usw, welche alle sehr sehr böse ausgehen können. Insofern ist evtl ein Modell mit Schutz in diesem Bereich auch eine Überlegung wert. Aber wie gesagt, damit gibt man dann wieder an anderer Stelle etwas auf.
Meine Empfehlung daher:
Wenns viel Schutz sein soll, diverse Modelle von leatt.
Wenn es ein leichter Schutz und vor allem unauffällig sein soll, dann den Fox Raceframe. Den kann man hervorragend auch unterm Jersey tragen. Der oben genannte Alpinestars fällt in etwa auch in diese Kategorie. Ich persönlich fand den Fox aber nochmal vertrauenerweckender. Der Alpinestars ist recht deutlich in erster Linie ein Steinschlagschutz für MX mit sekundärer Schutzwirkung gegen Stürze. Der Fox ist etwas massiver und der Leatt eine ganz andere Liga.


----------



## fone (23. März 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Bikepark ein *IXS Carve Jersey*. Ist ein softes und bequemes Protektorenshirt.


Dieses. Gutes Gerät.

Ich fahr die etwas leichtere (wegen Netzhemd) 661 Evo compression Jacke in kurz.Für DH mit einem Oneal Sas-Tec Rückenprotektor.

Für maximalen Schutz die Ortema  Jacke.


Hartplastik hab ich jahrelang getragen, mache ich jetzt einen Bogen drum rum.
Lieber was mit viskoelastischem Schaum, der den vielleicht entscheidenden Funken Energie absorbieren kann.
Hätte mir vielleicht das ein oder andere Band gerettet. (Hartplastik konnte es nicht)

Schultern finde ich wichtig seit ich mir die Bänder gerissen hatte. Schöner Scheiß, da ist jeder Knochenbruch lustiger.
Und so viele Leute, die sich beim Biken nen Tossi holen (Kumpel beide Schultern in 2 Jahren) - Da will ich einfach trotzdem etwas Schutz an den Schultern.

Ganze Bande von Kumpels sind in Whistler immer nur mit Helm, Handschuhen und Knieschonern gefahren. War nicht meins. Sie haben's aber bisher gut überstanden.


----------



## Ralf_T (23. März 2021)

IXS ist echt gut. Ich fahre die Carve Evo + Knie und Ellenbogen Schoner. Der Schaum mag mehr dämpfen, aber sowohl das Carve Jersey als auch die Alpinestars A4max/Bionic sind Level1 zertifiziert. Daher denke (hoffe) ich, daß auch die Plastikwabenstruktur Schläge absorbieren kann.
Mehr Schutz hat man natürlich mit ner fetten Level 2 Jacke, wie der Orthema.. Aber guck mal das Foto weiter oben an, das ist mein Level. Von Whistler bin ich Lichtjahre entfernt. Und da würd ich mir sicher eine komplette Jacke anziehe...
Rippen hab ich mir übrigens auch schon einige Male gebrochen, dabei natürlich nie nen Brustschutz getragen. Das war meine Motivation für den Panzer...


----------



## Skrrt (20. Juli 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Dieses. Gutes Gerät.
> 
> Ich fahr die etwas leichtere (wegen Netzhemd) 661 Evo compression Jacke in kurz.Für DH mit einem Oneal Sas-Tec Rückenprotektor.
> 
> ...


Kumpel von mir meint auch das ich mir eine Ortema holen soll. Ich finde aber das das voll die Klopper sind. Danach sieht man bestimmt aus wie nach dem wet contest und fährt wie mit einer Bleiweste, oder täusche ich mich. Ich will ja auch nicht nur im Park rum eiern.

Hatte mir dann mal die Leat 3DF Airfit lite angeschaut. Aber mich stört da das der Rückenpro. so kurz wirkt.

Jetzt bin ich immer noch auf der Suche und nehme Empfehlungen auch dankend entgegen..


----------



## fone (20. Juli 2021)

Manche fahren auch nur mit Helm und Knieschonern weil sie sich sonst eingeengt fühlen. Muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skrrt (20. Juli 2021)

Ich glaube ich finde die TDL 7855 ganz schick. Denke die werde ich mal ordern und überziehen. Oder rät einer davon ab?


----------



## freetourer (20. Juli 2021)

Ich schmeiße mal dieses Jacket in den Ring:









						Shortsleeve Jacket Wheels Air – D3O
					

The XION® Shortsleeve Jacket Wheels-Air is a low-profile protective undergarment providing optimal protection and utmost freedom of movement. It is available with an EN1621-2 Level 1 Back Protector…




					www.xionpg.com
				




Habe ich mir selbst vor ein paar Monaten für den Park zugelegt und bin ganz angetan - vor allem überall ein wirklich guter Protektor aus D3O und nicht wie bei so vielen anderen nur billiger Schaumstoff im Rippen-/ oder Brustbereich.


----------



## mondtier (20. Juli 2021)

Orthema Orthomax. 





						ORTHO-MAX Jacket
					

Rückenschutz für Sportler. Bei der Entwicklung der ORTHO-MAX JACKET wurde das Augenmerk auf geringes Gewicht und sportspezifische Anforderungen gelegt.




					www.ortema-shop.com
				



Und wenn dann Langarm inkl. Ellenbogen. 
Schutz is auf und für "Normalsterblichen Strecken" optimal. 
Schwitzen tust eh, die Weste ist aber sehr gut belüftet, sitzt gut und stört mich beim Fahren in keinster Weise.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (21. Juli 2021)

mondtier schrieb:


> Orthema Orthomax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die schaut gut aus. Muss ich mir merken. Thx für den Tipp!!!


----------



## fone (27. Juli 2021)

Ein separater Ellenbogenschoner sitzt immer besser als die integrierten in den Jacken.
Deswegen lieber Kurzarm und Ellenbogenschoner.


----------



## mondtier (27. Juli 2021)

Würde ich so nicht pauschalisieren. Kommt wohl drauf an wie gut die Jacke sitzt. 
Passform is natürlich entscheidend. 
Hatte auch 2 Größen bestellt. 

Aber ja, leichter tut man sich natürlich mit separaten Teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fresh-e (28. Juli 2021)

Skrrt schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich finde die TDL 7855 ganz schick. Denke die werde ich mal ordern und überziehen. Oder rät einer davon ab?


Hab ich. Ist einerseits luftig, aber wird schon auch warm, vor allem bei den Armen. Wenn man Ellenbogen separat hat ist es vielleicht bequemer. Schutzwirkung aber eher nicht Stand der Technik. Es sind größtenteils nur weiche Schaumstoff-Pads, an manchen Positionen wie Schulter oder Rückens sind darauf dann noch harte Pads geklebt. Aber im Vergleich zu Material wie 3DO erscheint es mir im Nachteil zu sein. Rücken geht auch nicht ganz runter und liegt eng an, falls dir das wichtig wäre. Hatte die mal günstig gebraucht gekauft, will aber eigentlich schon auch länger upgraden, kann mich aber auch nicht zwischen Orthema und anderen wie der Leatt etc. entscheiden.


----------



## Nuss_95 (28. Juli 2021)

fresh-e schrieb:


> Hab ich. Ist einerseits luftig, aber wird schon auch warm, vor allem bei den Armen. Wenn man Ellenbogen separat hat ist es vielleicht bequemer. Schutzwirkung aber eher nicht Stand der Technik. Es sind größtenteils nur weiche Schaumstoff-Pads, an manchen Positionen wie Schulter oder Rückens sind darauf dann noch harte Pads geklebt. Aber im Vergleich zu Material wie 3DO erscheint es mir im Nachteil zu sein. Rücken geht auch nicht ganz runter und liegt eng an, falls dir das wichtig wäre. Hatte die mal günstig gebraucht gekauft, will aber eigentlich schon auch länger upgraden, kann mich aber auch nicht zwischen Orthema und anderen wie der Leatt etc. entscheiden.



Dem kann ich zustimmen. Ich habe die FOX Titan Sport, was mir aber im Sommer zu heiß ist. 

Hab mir deshalb jetzt auch die TLD 7855 gekauft. Die ist zwar komfortabler und um einiges kühler als die Fox Jacke, aber wirklich sicher fühle ich mich damit nicht. Gerade die Rücken- und Brusteinlagen wirken nicht sehr widerstandsfähig. Lediglich Schultern und Ellenbogen finde ich beim TLD7855 gut gemacht. Vom Sicherheitsgefühl her hätte ich dann doch lieber D3O oder Hartplastik statt dem weichen Schaumstoff am Torso. 

Bin jetzt wieder auf der Suche nach einem Protektor für den Sommer. Einerseits liebäugle ich mit Rücken+Brustprotektoren (z.B. Leatt 4.5 Chest) wegen der Leichtigkeit und Temperatur, andererseits hätte ich auch gerne den unteren Rücken und die Schultern geschützt.


----------



## nahazz (1. August 2021)

Findet ihr nicht, das der Rückenschutz bei MX Protektoren wie bei der Alpinestars oder TLD zu kurz sind?


----------



## Nuss_95 (1. August 2021)

nahazz schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht, das der Rückenschutz bei MX Protektoren wie bei der Alpinestars oder TLD zu kurz sind?


Ist auch eines meiner Bedenken


----------



## fone (2. August 2021)

nahazz schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht, das der Rückenschutz bei MX Protektoren wie bei der Alpinestars oder TLD zu kurz sind?


Ich kenne nicht alle MX Panzer, aber normalerweise ja, finde ich den Rückenschutz bei dieser Art der Protektoren zu kurz. Da wird offensichtlich auf andere Dinge mehr Wert gelegt als auf den Schutz der Wirbelsäule.


----------



## der Trixxer (2. August 2021)

Diese MX Protektoren sehe ich jetzt immer mehr im Bikepark und mir kommt der Rückenprotektor auch immer zu kurz vor.


----------



## mondtier (2. August 2021)

Warum zu kurz? 
Unterer Rücken? Da fällt man ja eher nicht drauf, alles andere steht ja hervor. 
Und für Steißbein etc gibt es ja wieder Protektorenhosen


----------



## Sespri (2. August 2021)

mondtier schrieb:


> Warum zu kurz?
> Unterer Rücken? Da fällt man ja eher nicht drauf, alles andere steht ja hervor.
> Und für Steißbein etc gibt es ja wieder Protektorenhosen


Ich nehme an (bzw. hoffe ich zumindest), dass sich die Hersteller diesbezüglich Gedanken machen und deine Argumente zutreffen. Trotzdem frage ich mich bei den meisten Teilen was dagegen spricht, von Anfang an 5 cm dran zu hängen? Dass das ein Kundenbedürfnis ist, beweist die häufige Erwähnung des (zu) kurzen Rückenschutzes bei vielen Modellen.

Dass es Protektorenhosen mit Steissbeinschutz gibt, zeigt es ja nur, dass man durchaus auch auf diese Region fallen kann. Und da macht ein +/- lückenloser Übergang schon Sinn. Die Ortema Orthomax erfüllt dieses Kriterium für meinen Geschmack bisher am besten.


----------



## mondtier (2. August 2021)

Gehe mal stark davon aus das sich hier wer gedanken gemacht hat 😏 
Wird letztenendes auch was mit Bewegungsfreiheit zu tun haben. Beim Sitzen würde ein zu langer Protektor wohl auch anstoßen (geht hier ja auch oft um Motorradschutzkleidung). 

Allein dass jeder Hersteller die Länge nicht durchgehend wählt lässt darauf schließen das es eben so sein soll/muss.


----------



## Nuss_95 (2. August 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Dass es Protektorenhosen mit Steissbeinschutz gibt, zeigt es ja nur, dass man durchaus auch auf diese Region fallen kann. Und da macht ein +/- lückenloser Übergang schon Sinn. Die Ortema Orthomax erfüllt dieses Kriterium für meinen Geschmack bisher am besten.


Fox Titan Sport geht auch sehr weit runter. Wenn man von der auf einen anderen Protektor wechselt, fühlt man sich am Rücken nackt. 
Aber wie gesagt, hätte ich für den Sommer gerne was luftigeres mit genügend Schutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nahazz (2. August 2021)

Es ist und bleibt einfach ein Kompromiss welcher jeder für sich finden muss. Entweder voller Schutz dafür weniger Beweglichkeit oder vice versa.

Ich z.B fahre eine IXS Flow Vest welche über keinen Brustschutz verfügt. dazu Knie + Ellenbogenprotektoren, Handschuhe, Fullface und Google.

So fühle ich mich am wohlsten und nehme es in kauf das meine Brust und Schultern nicht geschützt sind.

Voll gepanzert komme ich nicht zurecht, ich habe es probiert. Fühlt sich bescheiden an.


----------



## Ralf_T (2. August 2021)

nahazz schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht, das der Rückenschutz bei MX Protektoren wie bei der Alpinestars oder TLD zu kurz sind?


Das kann man imho nicht so pauschal sehen. Der Astars Bionic ist z.B. relativ lang (etwa wie bei meiner Scott Vanguard Weste, der A4max etwas kürzer, aber allemal länger als die Protektoren in den Evoc Rucksäcken...
Das ist ja auch ein Kompromiss aus Schutz und Komfort/Bewegungsfreiheit. Mein A4max geht in Attack Position ziemlich genau bis zum Hosenbund, stehe ich gerade etwa 5cm tiefer. Das finde ich gerade noch so ausreichend von der Abdeckung her, aber halt eben auch sehr angenehm zu tragen...


----------



## mondtier (3. August 2021)

Und das kann zu Problemene führen. Nach mir  ist das zu lange un korreliert dann schon wieder mit anderen Protektoren wie Hose und/oder Neckbrace. 
Im Falle eines Sturzes wird es hier ja auch vertikale Bewegungen geben und die einzelnen "Bauteile" verschieben sich ggf. gegenseitig. 
Nur eine Vermutung, die mir, um die Uhrzeit, noch plausibel erscheint 🤔😅


----------



## Symion (3. August 2021)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Schutz geholt und im Vorfeld einige Modelle probiert. Den perfekten gibt es nicht, aber die Modelle von Scott kommen sehr nah ran.
Sehr langer Rückenprotektor aus D30, perfekt belüftet. Fallen aber eher etwas weiter aus. Habe mit 1,94 und 105kg XL geholt. Alle anderen Westen die ich da hatte haben mit in XXL gepasst.

Scott Airflex Pro 2.
Mit Schultern gibt es auch Modelle.


----------



## fone (6. August 2021)

Scott sieht gut aus.
Mit Schultern finde ich leider nur mit langen Armen.


----------



## Symion (6. August 2021)

Schultern ist auch unnütz. Wenn man sich die Schulter kaputt macht, dann quasi immer wegen langem Arm.


----------



## der Trixxer (6. August 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Schultern ist auch unnütz. Wenn man sich die Schulter kaputt macht, dann quasi immer wegen langem Arm.


Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, bin mal am Geißkopf nach einem Fahrfehler mit der Schulter an einen Baum gefahren. Hätte ohne Schulterpolster sicher schlechter geendet.


----------



## Ralf_T (6. August 2021)

Hab mir auch schon beide Schultern durch direkten Bodenkontakt (ohne Protektoren) verletzt. Da hätte ein ordendtliches Sas Tec/D3o/... Pad sicher gut getan...


----------



## Schmalte (22. August 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Schutz geholt und im Vorfeld einige Modelle probiert. Den perfekten gibt es nicht, aber die Modelle von Scott kommen sehr nah ran.
> Sehr langer Rückenprotektor aus D30, perfekt belüftet. Fallen aber eher etwas weiter aus. Habe mit 1,94 und 105kg XL geholt. Alle anderen Westen die ich da hatte haben mit in XXL gepasst.
> 
> Scott Airflex Pro 2.
> Mit Schultern gibt es auch Modelle.


Kann man bei den Airflex Modelle die Protektoren abnehmen (zB um sie zu waschen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (22. August 2021)

Schmalte schrieb:


> Kann man bei den Airflex Modelle die Protektoren abnehmen (zB um sie zu waschen)?


Rücken ja, Brust nein. Finde ich auch etwas seltsam.


----------



## DonCarbon (5. April 2022)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile auch ein großer Fan der MX-Style Protektoren.
> Ich habe den LEATT 4.5 Chest und bin soweit höchst zufrieden. Wesentlich besser belüftet als diverse Jacken und im Vergleich zu meinem POC Back Protector (nur Rücken) auch gefühlt luftiger, da der Bauchgurt wegfällt und dieser mMn erheblich zum Hitzegefühl beiträgt. Er trägt sich absolut unauffällig über einen ganzen Tag im park und das beste ist, dass man ihn für längere Gondelfahrten oder Pausen am Parkplatz ruckzuck ausziehen kann. Auch in der Liftschlange kann man ihn einfach über den Lenker hängen, was ganz angenehm ist um sich nicht den ganzen Tag wie eine Konservendose zu fühlen. DIe Stellen welche er abdeckt fühlen sich wirklich sehr gut geschützt an.
> Zum Vergleich hatte ich noch das Modell von Fox, was auch sehr gut war, aber das Schutz Rating von Leatt ist höher als das vom Fox. Größter Nachteil bei dieser Art Protektor ist, dass die meisten am Rücken nach unten weniger Fläche abdecken als bike spezifische Modelle und diejenigen welche etwas weiter runter gezogen sind, haben fast alle nur ein Schutzlevel von 1 anstatt 2.
> Ich habe mitlerweile schon einiges recherchiert und probiert und einen Tod muss man leider immer sterben. Hitze, Abdeckung oder Absorptionswirkung, irgendwo fehlt es leider immer.
> ...


Hi, ich hole mal den Kommentar wieder hoch 

Ich habe einen für mich auch bestellt. Laut Tabelle benötige ich bei 187cm 83kg den XXL. Nun ist er da und wirkt etwas zu groß. Er sitzt fest und bewegt sich nicht wenn ich springe etc… 

Bei leatt lese ich das XXL für 90kg - 130kg ist. Nun bin ich etwas verwundert. Da leatt komische Größen anbiete, die sich wiedersprechen. XXL ab 184cm 90-130kg und darunter 70-90kg ä.

Welche Größe hast du bei welchem Gewicht genommen?


----------



## mnassrnstein (5. April 2022)

Schau dir mal die Protektorenweste von Leatt an. Der Reißverschluss ist seitlich, Level 2 und das beste: man spürt sie so gut wie gar nicht.









						Leatt Protektorweste 3DF AirFit Schwarz | Maciag Offroad
					

Leatt MTB Protektorwesten 3DF AirFit online bestellen ✓ JETZT 34% RABATT ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de


----------



## PeterAlupka (10. April 2022)

Ich klinke mich mal mit in dieses leidige Thema ein.
Hatte mir damals, kurz nachdem ich mich mit diesem Mountainbikemist infiziert habe, die gleiche Ausstattung in Vollplastik von IXS gekauft, wie ich sie vorher in Leogang ausgeliehen hatte.
So richtig warm bin ich damit nie geworden. Zu viel, zu sperrig.
Auf dem Keilberg hatte ich zuletzt immer nur noch die Knie-/Schienbeinschoner dran.
Irgendwelche krassen Downhillabfahrten hab ich vorerst nicht auf der Agenda.

Für gemäßigte Sachen hab ich inzwischen leichte Knieschoner und einen Protektorenrucksack.

Für den Sommer steht ein Besuch in der Lenzerheide an, damit ist das Thema bei mir jetzt grad wieder präsenter geworden.
Aufgrund der genannten Kompromisse und Abstriche die man in Kauf nehmen muss, drehe ich mich aber irgendwie nur im Kreis.

Ich will einfach nicht im Nachhinein sagen müssen: „Hätte ich mal lieber…“

Trotzdem ist mir eigentlich Bewegungsfreiheit sehr wichtig.

Hatte mir jetzt die POC Protektorjacke Spine VPD Air in Größe L bestellt. (1,82m / 80kg)

Keine Ahnung ob das Teil einfach zu groß ist, aber der Rückenprotektor wird nur von einem bisschen dünnem Stoff gehalten und sitzt absolut locker. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, wie das Ding im Sturzfall noch an der richtigen Stelle sitzen soll. Hier wäre zumindest ein Bauchgurt noch ganz cool.

Momentan tendiere ich dazu, mir mal noch was von Leatt zu bestellen. Rücken wäre mir am wichtigsten. Brust gern auch. Bei den Schultern bin ich mir noch unsicher. Hier gibt es aber auch die Option eines einzelnen Shirts mit Schulterprotektoren, womit man einen Brustpanzer erweitern könnte, hab ich gerade gesehen. Und wenn ich mal 200€ übrig hab, könnte ich noch über ein Neckbrace nachdenken…


----------



## Sespri (10. April 2022)

PeterAlupka schrieb:


> Ich will einfach nicht im Nachhinein sagen müssen: „Hätte ich mal lieber…“


Deshalb bin ich im Park overdressed unterwegs. Für die gemässigten Ausflüge in der Nähe habe ich ein IXS Protektorenhemd und sep. Ellenbogen und Knieschoner.


PeterAlupka schrieb:


> Hatte mir jetzt die POC Protektorjacke Spine VPD Air in Größe L bestellt. (1,82m / 80kg)
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob das Teil einfach zu groß ist, aber der Rückenprotektor wird nur von einem bisschen dünnem Stoff gehalten und sitzt absolut locker. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, wie das Ding im Sturzfall noch an der richtigen Stelle sitzen soll. Hier wäre zumindest ein Bauchgurt noch ganz cool.


Ob sich der Protektor nicht verschiebt, habe ich mich bei gewissen Produkten auch schon gefragt. Andererseits, wenn es denn so wäre, würde es auch schnell vom Markt verschwinden - nehme ich zumindest mal an. Ich vermute schon, dass du ein zu grosses Modell bestellt hast. Gleichwohl gibt es Unterschiede. Eine Ortema Orthomax ist von der Passform schon eine eigene Liga. Dafür aber sicher nicht luftig. Ist mir aber im Park egal, schwitze so oder so.


PeterAlupka schrieb:


> Momentan tendiere ich dazu, mir mal noch was von Leatt zu bestellen.


Dort fällt man auch gerne zwischen die Grössen. Entweder zwickt es oder die Schulter hängt oder es flattert am Bauch...Ich bin mit dem Ding nicht zurecht gekommen. Ist aber mein subjektives Empfinden. Leatt ist beliebt und kann nicht so schlecht sein; einfach für mich hat es nicht gepasst.


----------



## leFafnir (10. April 2022)

Beim Leat hast du auch einen kurzen Protektor. Bei mir fehlen da zu ebenfalls Leat Hose 10 cm. Genau mit der Stelle, bin ich letztes Jahr ein nen Baum rein. Mir erschließt sich überhaupt nicht, warum da nichts ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (11. April 2022)

Sespri schrieb:


> Ob sich der Protektor nicht verschiebt, habe ich mich bei gewissen Produkten auch schon gefragt. Andererseits, wenn es denn so wäre, würde es auch schnell vom Markt verschwinden - nehme ich zumindest mal an.


Passform ist halt immer sehr individuell. Dem einen passt ein Hersteller gut, dem anderen dafür wieder überhaupt nicht...
Meiner Meinung nach müssen gerade die "Soft"-Protektorenjacken richtig passen damit die Pads in Position bleiben und guten schutz bieten da es i.d.R. keine Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt.
Such selber schon lange einen soften Ersatz für meine IXS Ritterrüstung auf Komfortgründen. Hab schon einige zur Anprobe bestellt, aber bisher noch keinen gefunden wo Schulter und Ellbowpads passend sitzen. Bei der IXS ist das alles per Straps positionierbar (im Maße) und bleibt auch dort beim Chrash.


----------



## Schmalte (11. April 2022)

Habe mir letzten Sommer die Leatt Airfit Veste gegönnt und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit. Habe ewig recherchiert welcher Protektor den besten Schutz bietet und mir dann ein paar nach Hause bestellt. Der Leatt hat mir am besten gepasst wohingegen mein eigentlicher Favorit überhaupt nicht gepasst hat. Also am besten anprobieren...

EDIT: Ich bin 179cm und habe Größe L/XL. Durchschnittliche, sportliche Statur.


----------



## PeterAlupka (11. April 2022)

😩 eigentlich will ich doch einfach nur einen leichten, perfekt sitzenden Protektor, unter dem ich nicht schwitzen muss und der mir im Falle des Falls perfekten Schutz bietet.
So was gibts auch. Hab ich schon gesehen, im Fernsehen. Irgendwas mit Marvel…

Das Thema kotzt mich irgendwie an. Im Grunde muss man abwägen, welche Verletzungen man in Kauf nimmt. Ich habe eine sehr lebhafte Fantasie und zusammen mit meiner Frau diverse Arztserien angeschaut… wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, was rein theoretisch alles passieren kann, lande ich irgendwo zwischen so einem Anzug, den die Typen beim Bombenräumkommando tragen und dem Suchen eines neuen Hobbys.

Auf der anderen Seite fährt es sich in Plastik eingepackt völlig beschissen. Und wenn man dann noch in Vollmontur von einem 14-Jährigen mit BMX-Helm auf dem Hardtail überholt wird, nimmt mir das mein letztes bisschen Würde…

Ich denke, wie man es macht, macht man es falsch.

Ein Gedanke noch zur (IXS-)Ritterrüstung:
Vielleicht müsste man das Ding einfach viel öfter tragen? 🤔

Hab letztens so einen Fantasyroman gelesen. Die Legionäre dort mussten ihre schwere Rüstung über Monate tragen, bis sich der Körper daran gewöhnt und die nötigen Muskeln aufbaut.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Plastikpanzer auch eine gewisse Eingewöhnung braucht und die bei sporadischen Bikeparkausflügen einfach gar nicht stattfindet.


----------



## nahazz (11. April 2022)

PeterAlupka schrieb:


> 😩 eigentlich will ich doch einfach nur einen leichten, perfekt sitzenden Protektor, unter dem ich nicht schwitzen muss und der mir im Falle des Falls perfekten Schutz bietet.
> So was gibts auch. Hab ich schon gesehen, im Fernsehen. Irgendwas mit Marvel…
> 
> Das Thema kotzt mich irgendwie an. Im Grunde muss man abwägen, welche Verletzungen man in Kauf nimmt. Ich habe eine sehr lebhafte Fantasie und zusammen mit meiner Frau diverse Arztserien angeschaut… wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, was rein theoretisch alles passieren kann, lande ich irgendwo zwischen so einem Anzug, den die Typen beim Bombenräumkommando tragen und dem Suchen eines neuen Hobbys.
> ...



wenn du über alles nachdenkst was passieren kann hast du keine Freude mehr am leben 

Es ist immer ein Kompromiss.... Selbst eine "Ritterrüstung" ist keine Garantie unbeschadet davon zukommen. Handgelenke oder Schlüsselbein sind oft das schwächste Glied.

Daher meine Philosophie + meine Gedanken:


Fullface im Bikepark -> Alleine wegen Kiefer und Zähnen. Keine Garantie aber der erste Einschlag wird gedämpft.
Rückenprotektor -> Auch wieder, der erste Einschlag auf den Rücken wird gedämpft + Schutz vor spitzen Steinen.
Handschuhe (immer)
Knieprotektoren (immer)
Ellenbogenprotektoren (nicht immer...)

Das war es, mit mehr oder dicker Rüstung kann ich einfach nicht gut fahren. Auch ganz wichtig: Unfallversicherung und Zahnzusatzversicherung(das beruhigt mich etwas). e

Bester Tipp: Nicht bis in das letzte Detail ausdenken was passieren kann. Restrisiko hast du immer.


----------



## pat (12. April 2022)

Poc VPD System Torso. Sehr angenehm zu tragen, effektiver Schutz, insb. auch für Brust/Rippen. Supereasy zu reinigen, einfach abspritzen. Will ich auch was für die Schultern, ziehe ich ein Evoc Enduro Shirt drunter. 

Seit ich die Kombi habe, liegt auch die Ortema Enduro Jacke nur noch zuhause. Und die hat den Standard zu früheren Lösungen schon wesentlich höher gesetzt.


----------



## fone (13. April 2022)

PeterAlupka schrieb:


> 😩 eigentlich will ich doch einfach nur einen leichten, perfekt sitzenden Protektor, unter dem ich nicht schwitzen muss und der mir im Falle des Falls perfekten Schutz bietet.
> So was gibts auch. Hab ich schon gesehen, im Fernsehen. Irgendwas mit Marvel…
> 
> Das Thema kotzt mich irgendwie an. Im Grunde muss man abwägen, welche Verletzungen man in Kauf nimmt. Ich habe eine sehr lebhafte Fantasie und zusammen mit meiner Frau diverse Arztserien angeschaut… wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, was rein theoretisch alles passieren kann, lande ich irgendwo zwischen so einem Anzug, den die Typen beim Bombenräumkommando tragen und dem Suchen eines neuen Hobbys.
> ...


Zieh doch einfach die alte IXS-Rüstung an!

Mich hat das Hartplastik Zeug früher eigentlich nicht weiter gestört für den reinen Park Einsatz.
Ich konnte das nie nachvollziehen, wenn die Kumpels meinten, auch nur ein Rückenschoner würde sie einschränken. Ich hab mich nicht eingeschränkt gefühlt.

Ja, die weichen Protektoren finde ich jetzt tatsächlich angenehmer, auch weil die Ellenbogen-Schoner der Ritterrüstung nie richtig gesessen haben und gerne etwas geschlackert haben. Die letzten dieser integrierten Ellenbogen-Schoner haben dann angefangen den Unterarm wund zu scheuern.
Deswegen und aus Stylegründen habe ich jetzt separate weiche Ellenbogenschoner und dazu eben eine mehr oder weniger geeignete Weste. 

Am wichtigsten ist natürlich der Rücken, dann kommen für mich die Schultern.
An den Schultern gabs im Freundeskreis diverse Verletzungen. Persönlich kenne ich niemanden, der sich an der Brust verletzt hätte. Rippen habe ich mir immer an der Seite oder am Rücken (trotz Hartplastik) gebrochen.


----------



## aibeekey (13. April 2022)

pat schrieb:


> VPD System Torso. Sehr angenehm zu tragen, effektiver Schutz, insb. auch für Brust/Rippen. Supereasy zu reinigen, einfach abspritzen. Will ich auch was für die Schultern, ziehe ich ein Evoc Enduro Shirt drunter.
> 
> Seit ich die Kombi habe, liegt auch die Ortema Enduro Jacke nur noch zuhause. Und die hat den Standard zu früheren Lösungen schon wesentlich höher gesetzt.



Halt leider nur Level 1 das POC Zeugs.
Wenn man schon was anzieht, dann lieber direkt Level 2 (jedenfalls meine Meinung)


----------



## scubasigi_73 (13. April 2022)

Ist für mich das Optimum:








						PROTECTOR JACKET PRO | Black | S | 301509100-S
					

Maximaler Rundumschutz für Freeride-Abenteuer und Park-Partys: Die Protektorenjacke mit brandneuem LITESHIELD PLUS  BACKPROTECTOR hält dir sprichwört…




					www.evocsports.com
				




Hat alles an Protektoren was ich haben wollte + Luftigkeit. Ellenprotektoren trage ich extra.
Reißverschluss
Schulter (Level 2)
Brust
Rückenprotektor (Level 2)


----------



## Sespri (13. April 2022)

fone schrieb:


> Ich konnte das nie nachvollziehen, wenn die Kumpels meinten, auch nur ein Rückenschoner würde sie einschränken. Ich hab mich nicht eingeschränkt gefühlt.


Geht mir ebenso, wenn ich davon höre. Klar, an einem lauen Sommerabend mit Jeans und flatterndem T-Shirt auf dem Roller in die Pizzeria, ist schon ein freies Gefühl - auch wenn es nicht ganz schlau ist.

Aber auf dem DH; welche Beweglichkeit ist den genau eingeschränkt? +/- ist die Position auf dem Rad gegeben. Und die Beweglichkeit zur Ausübung von rhythmischer Sportgymnastik ist wirklich nicht verlangt...


----------



## fone (14. April 2022)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Ist für mich das Optimum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wollte ich nach meinem schlimmsten Crash auch immer kaufen, danach die Ortema, war mir aber alles immer zu teuer. 

Ich fahr zur Zeit ne 661 Evoc Compression kurzärmelig. 120€ mit Rabatt und obwohl ich bei 661 Sachen seit Jahre immer sehr skeptisch bin, passt das Ding für mich. Der recht dünne d30 Rückenschoner ließe sich bei Bedarf auch gegen was dickeres aus Sastec austauschen., Platz ist da.

Schade dass Oneal seine massiven Sastec-Rückeschoner (mega!) nie mit Schulterpolstern kombinert hat und jetzt kein Sastec mehr verwendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## travelgerd (14. April 2022)

Ortema ist gut aber nicht billig, ja.
Andererseits wird soviel teures BlingBling am Bike montiert, da investiere ich lieber ein paar Euro mehr in meine Sicherheit und heile Knochen.


----------



## fone (14. April 2022)

Der Witz ist, dass ich immer dachte das evoc Teil wäre irgendwie masiv. Wenn man es dann mal in der Hand hält, fühlt es sich an wie alle anderen auch. Hatte dann nicht das Gefühl irgendwas zu verpassen.

Ortema würde ich gerne mal anziehen.


----------



## freetourer (14. April 2022)

Bei Evoc stört mich immer der docht recht starre (zwar zugegebenermaßen sehr leichte) und auch nicht mehrschlagfähige Protektor.

Ich habe mir fürs Parkfahren mittlerweile diese hier geholt:









						Shortsleeve Jacket Wheels Air – D3O
					

The XION® Shortsleeve Jacket Wheels-Air is a low-profile protective undergarment providing optimal protection and utmost freedom of movement. It is available with an EN1621-2 Level 1 Back Protector…




					www.xionpg.com
				




Top!


----------



## fone (14. April 2022)

Nice.
So ähnlich ist meiner auch. Ohne Brust und Rippen-D30.
Ob der Rippen-Schutz mich bei meinem ersten Rippenbruch gerettet hätte? Da bin ich ziemlich genau mit der Stelle per OTB auf einen Stein gefallen. Nett.

Auch ein sportlicher Preis. Inflation haut rein.


----------



## Andi1989 (14. April 2022)

Leider gerade ausverkauft, aber sehr zu empfehlen: 








						Oseus VPD Jacket
					

Add another layer of protection on your rides with the POC Oseus VPD Jacket, and look good doing it. It offers protection on all sides as well as extra pockets.




					www.pocsports.com
				




Gibt es auch als Variante ohne Ellenbogenprotektoren.


----------



## aibeekey (14. April 2022)

Andi1989 schrieb:


> Leider gerade ausverkauft, aber sehr zu empfehlen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Übersehe ich es, oder geben die nicht einmal an, nach welcher Norm zertifiziert ist?
Der Satz hier kann ja alles heißen:

"Ein starker, höchst flexibler und gut belüfteter Protektor, der nach strengen Standards zertifiziert ist."

Irgendwie verstehe ich den Hype um POC nicht.


----------



## Andi1989 (14. April 2022)

> Der Protektor ist gemäß CE EN 1621-1 Level 2 zertifiziert, dem strengsten Sicherheitsstandard.


POC macht einfach schicke, cleane Sachen. Lässt sich mega angenehm tragen und der Kundenservice ist unfassbar gut.


----------



## aibeekey (15. April 2022)

Andi1989 schrieb:


> POC macht einfach schicke, cleane Sachen. Lässt sich mega angenehm tragen und der Kundenservice ist unfassbar gut.


Link zur Level 2 Zertifizierung? Oder hab ich es echt übersehen?


----------



## Andi1989 (15. April 2022)

Bei der kleineren Version steht das dabei. Die Teile sind brandneu, deswegen scheint noch nicht überall die Beschreibung angepasst zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fresh-e (15. April 2022)

Schaut optisch so aus, ob die Schultern etwas stark abstehen und die Rippen seitlich nicht bis ganz unten abgedeckt werden. Trägt sich vermutlich aber nicht schlecht. Bin auch schon am länger am Suchen für was bequemes im Sommer mit Schultern und kurzärmlig für separate Ellenbogen. Aber vielleicht doch besser ein POC VPD System Torso + separates Shirt nur mit Schultern. Hm...


----------



## Sespri (15. April 2022)

fresh-e schrieb:


> Schaut optisch so aus, ob die Schultern etwas stark abstehen...


Erinnert mich an meine Leatt. Im ersten Moment ganz ok, im Betrieb dann doch zu flattrig. Ich bin dort mit keiner Grösse richtig warm geworden. Etwas war nie ganz so wie gewünscht.

Wäre die Passform meiner Ortema für mich nicht so optimal, würde ich mittlerweile auch nach einer getrennten Lösung suchen. Ein straff sitzendes Oberteil und die Ellbogenschoner separat. Die einzelnen Elemente müssen einfach satt anliegen, sonst ist es für die Katz. Gibt mir auch subjektiv ein höheres Sicherheitsgefühl.


----------



## pophase (9. Mai 2022)

Rüste gerade Oberkörperprotektoren auf, da es bald nach Leogang geht. Habe bisher die Leatt Airfit Lite, deren Schutzwirkung ich bisher aber noch nicht wirklich testen musste.

Habe gerade die Ortema Ortho-Max in L da, bei 177 cm/70 kg. Passt mir gefühlt super. Bin nur am überlegen ob ich noch andere Jacken aus der Preisklasse testen sollte, bevor ich mich entscheide die Ortema zu behalten?

So wie ich das sehe, hat die Ortema Ortho-Max Level 2 an Rücken, Schultern, Ellenbogen, die POC Spine VPD 2.0 nur Level 1 an Rücken, Brust, Schulter und Ellenbogen, richtig? Auf der POC-Webseite steht nur "übertrifft Level 1".


----------



## IceIce (9. Mai 2022)

Fahre auch schon länger die Ortho-Max. Bin voll zufrieden. Passt dauerhaft super, kein reiben oder scheuern. Einzig unterm Rückenprotektor ist immer durchgeschwitzt. Aber ob da andere besser sind?


----------



## Sespri (9. Mai 2022)

Wenn man schwitzt, dann schwitzt man. Was ich bei der Ortho auch schätze, ist das Anschmiegen der Protektoren, wenn man aufgewärmt ist. War heute in Todtnau und wieder mal von der Passform angetan. Bisher der beste Kauf, sage ich nach wie vor...


----------



## BeetCake (10. Mai 2022)

Ich habe mir den iXS Aussault Evo bestellt und werde das Teil diese Woche in Winterberg und Willingen mal testen. Ich hoffe, dass der etwas mehr Lüftung zulässt als der Fox Titan Sport. Den nutze ich bisher in Bikeparks.
Ich werde dann mal Rückmeldung geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fresh-e (10. Mai 2022)

Gibt was neues von Leatt, das ich spannend finde. Hat den jemand?


----------



## Roedler (24. Mai 2022)

freetourer schrieb:


> Bei Evoc stört mich immer der docht recht starre (zwar zugegebenermaßen sehr leichte) und auch nicht mehrschlagfähige Protektor.
> 
> Ich habe mir fürs Parkfahren mittlerweile diese hier geholt:
> 
> ...


Welche Größe hast du und wie groß und schwer bist du?


----------



## freetourer (24. Mai 2022)

Roedler schrieb:


> Welche Größe hast du und wie groß und schwer bist du?


Größe M bei 1,80m und 74kg


----------



## Schmalte (2. Juni 2022)

Fährt hier noch jemand die LEATT Airfit Lite Protektorenjacke?

Habe beim Waschen des Shirts gemerkt, dass zwei verschieden Große Schulterpolster drin sind. Hatte mich schon die ganze Zeit gewundert warum das auf beiden Seiten nicht genau gleich sitzt...

Vielleicht ist jemand so nett und schaut nach welche Größen da eigentlich drin sind. Ich fahre den Protektor in L/XL


----------



## Kele177 (17. Juni 2022)

fresh-e schrieb:


> Gibt was neues von Leatt, das ich spannend finde. Hat den jemand?


Guts Tragegefühl, aber bei mir standen die Schulterträger leider ab (sind nicht anpassbar)... 

Verstehe nicht, warum Hersteller bei sowas nicht größtmögliche Flexibilität erreichen wollen, um möglichst viele Kunden bei der Passform anzusprechen


----------



## Stemminator (17. Juni 2022)

Habe die LEATT AIRFLEX heute bekommen und weiß noch nicht so Recht was ich von der Weste halten soll.

Werde mir zum Vergleich noch die Softcon von Scott bestellen.


----------



## Kele177 (17. Juni 2022)

Also ich bin heute nach langer suche fündig geworden (diverse Westen, Brustpanzer und sonstige Protektoren probiert von Leatt, Alpinestars, Acerbis, IXS...):

Zandona Hyprid Armor (Level 2 Rücken und Brust). Da sind sogar die Lendenwirbel gut geschützt und das Ding ist super flexibel


----------



## Stemminator (17. Juni 2022)

Meinst du den hier? Kannte die FA. noch nicht, schaut aber vielversprechend aus. Bilder sind von MX24.de


----------



## Kele177 (17. Juni 2022)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Meinst du den hier? Kannte die FA. noch nicht, schaut aber vielversprechend aus. Bilder sind von MX24.de
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1500114Anhang anzeigen 1500115Anhang anzeigen 1500116


Genau den!
Habe über Muziker bestellt für 179€. Es gibt auch noch eine Variante ohne Plastik an der Wirbelsäule für 139. Die Verstellmöglichkeiten sind spitze und den gibt es in vielen verschiedenen Längen (ich habe den X8 XL bei 190cm/105kg, meine Freundin den X7 M bei 176/Gewicht geheim)


----------



## boris1967 (18. Juni 2022)

Kele177 schrieb:


> meine Freundin den X7 M bei 176/Gesicht geheim


Und was wiegt se😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kele177 (18. Juni 2022)

boris1967 schrieb:


> Und was wiegt se😁


Habs korrigiert 😉


----------



## thimsche (27. Juni 2022)

Da hier die Oseus VPD erwähnt wurden, hat zufällig jemand die Oseus VPD Torso Vest im Einsatz? 
Gibt es nämlich gerade im Angebot


----------



## phijan99 (27. Juni 2022)

thimsche schrieb:


> Da hier die Oseus VPD erwähnt wurden, hat zufällig jemand die Oseus VPD Torso Vest im Einsatz?
> Gibt es nämlich gerade im Angebot


Ja. War damit bereits zwei Wochen im Bikepark dieses Jahr und kann nur Positives berichten. Sehr atmungsaktiv und daher auch bei Werten um die 30 Grad noch angenehm zu tragen. Die Protektoren passen sich optimal an den Körper an und sind generell ist die Weste unfassbar bequem


----------



## thimsche (27. Juni 2022)

phijan99 schrieb:


> Ja. War damit bereits zwei Wochen im Bikepark dieses Jahr und kann nur Positives berichten. Sehr atmungsaktiv und daher auch bei Werten um die 30 Grad noch angenehm zu tragen. Die Protektoren passen sich optimal an den Körper an und sind generell ist die Weste unfassbar bequem


Dank Dir  Dann werde ich die Weste mal bestellen.


----------



## thimsche (30. Juni 2022)

Ist angekommen. Sitzt super und wird behalten


----------



## GG71 (3. Juli 2022)

Wer von Euch hat ein POC VPD System Torso?





Wie zieht man den an/aus? Muss man die Kletts an der Seite immer öffnen?


----------



## baconcookie (9. Juli 2022)

thimsche schrieb:


> Ist angekommen. Sitzt super und wird behalten





phijan99 schrieb:


> Ja. War damit bereits zwei Wochen im Bikepark dieses Jahr und kann nur Positives berichten. Sehr atmungsaktiv und daher auch bei Werten um die 30 Grad noch angenehm zu tragen. Die Protektoren passen sich optimal an den Körper an und sind generell ist die Weste unfassbar bequem


Welche Größen habt ihr jeweils gewählt bei welcher Körpergröße/Gewicht und Körpertyp?


----------



## phijan99 (9. Juli 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Welche Größen habt ihr jeweils gewählt bei welcher Körpergröße/Gewicht und Körpertyp?


Größe M bei 180cm und 74 kg.


----------



## fresh-e (9. Juli 2022)

GG71 schrieb:


> Wer von Euch hat ein POC VPD System Torso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind Druckknöpfe. Ja mindestens eine Seite aufmachen, also zwei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thimsche (10. Juli 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Welche Größen habt ihr jeweils gewählt bei welcher Körpergröße/Gewicht und Körpertyp?


M bei 170/72/sportlich.


----------



## baconcookie (13. Juli 2022)

Hab jetzt L bestellt bei 190/92/schmal athletisch
Amazon gab's für 149€ hatte auch noch paar Gutscheinkarten

Aktuell habe ich den vpd spine 2.0 in L slim, mir geht aber der mittige Reißverschluss auf den Zeiger, der beckengurt nervt auch irgendwie und bisschen Schutz vorne wäre eigentlich auch ganz gut. 
Zumal mir die Rückentaschen auch gefallen, da kann man dann grad Autoschlüssel und lift karte reinpacken und dann komplett aufs hippack verzichten.


----------



## thimsche (13. Juli 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Hab jetzt L bestellt bei 190/92/schmal athletisch
> Amazon gab's für 149€ hatte auch noch paar Gutscheinkarten
> 
> Aktuell habe ich den vpd spine 2.0 in L slim, mir geht aber der mittige Reißverschluss auf den Zeiger, der beckengurt nervt auch irgendwie und bisschen Schutz vorne wäre eigentlich auch ganz gut.
> Zumal mir die Rückentaschen auch gefallen, da kann man dann grad Autoschlüssel und lift karte reinpacken und dann komplett aufs hippack verzichten.



Kannst dann ja mal berichten


----------



## fresh-e (13. Juli 2022)

Hatte das Oseus (M) neulich am POC Stand anprobiert. Fand der Schutz der unteren Rippen ist nicht gut. Enden da wo meine Hand ist.





Auch standen die Schulterplatten ziemlich ab. Sollen sich wohl aber noch besser anschmiegen, wenn aufgewärmt.


----------



## baconcookie (13. Juli 2022)

Hab den ohne Schultern bestellt, finde so Schulter Platten maximal nervig. Mal sehen wies dann passt wenn er kommt


----------



## Deleted 210077 (14. Juli 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Hab den ohne Schultern bestellt, finde so Schulter Platten maximal nervig. Mal sehen wies dann passt wenn er kommt


Die kann man doch im Normalfall eh entfernen. Irgendwie muss die Stinkesocke auch in die Waschmaschine.
Auf dem trail Schultepolster raus. Im Bikepark->Judge Dredd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (17. Juli 2022)

Paket kam gestern an, Länge und Größe der Protektoren ist sehr gut. 
Leider aufgrund meines Körperbaus wie sooft das Problem, dass es im brust/Rücken bereich recht eng, dafür Bauch/Hüfte zu locker ist. 
Der brust Protektor wird sehr weit nach vorne gedrückt und ist auch erwärmt kaum flexibel sodass man unterm jersey (was auch extrem eng dadurch sitzt obenrum) echt bescheuert aussieht,zudem rutscht er mir schon beim Bloßen rumgehen im Haus Richtung Hals hoch.
Der untere Rücken liegt nicht an und hat zu viel bewegung dadurch dass ich da eher schmal gebaut bin. 
Solide sind die Protektoren auf jeden fall und würden eine sehr gute schutzwirkung haben. 
Die Rücken Taschen sind mega und sogar ganz leicht gepolstert, sehr cooles feature. 
Geht jetzt aber zurück leider. 
Als nächstes wird der 3df airfit von leatt getestet, die Sachen sollen bei groß und Schlank eher gut passen. 








						Leatt Protektorweste 3DF AirFit Schwarz | Maciag Offroad
					

Leatt MTB Protektorwesten 3DF AirFit online bestellen ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de
				




Ich hasse eigentlich diese Bestellerei und zurückgeben aber es geht leider nicht anders


----------



## baconcookie (19. Juli 2022)

Heute kam der Leatt. 
Habe XXL gewählt, was soll ich sagen, passt perfekt. 
Die beiden Seitengurte sorgen für optimalen Halt der beiden Protektoren und passen diese auf die Körperform an, das Material der Weste ist extrem flexibel und auch sehr dünn also vermutlich sehr angenehm auch wenns warm ist. 
Der Protektor ist ein Stück kürzer als der poc vpd2 dafür aber im oberen Rückenbereich breiter wodurch er noch besser meinen Rücken abdeckt. Die Länge ist genau richtig, der POC war oben eher etwas zu weit am auftragen. 
Es sind auch leichte hüftpolster am Leatt, gibt bonuspunkte. 100% perfekt wäre er wenn es noch kleine vertstaumöglichkeiten gäbe wie beim POC oseus


----------



## j_a_n (31. Juli 2022)

Kele177 schrieb:


> Also ich bin heute nach langer suche fündig geworden (diverse Westen, Brustpanzer und sonstige Protektoren probiert von Leatt, Alpinestars, Acerbis, IXS...):
> 
> Zandona Hyprid Armor (Level 2 Rücken und Brust). Da sind sogar die Lendenwirbel gut geschützt und das Ding ist super flexibel


Ich hab von Zandona schon einen Brustprotektor und kombinieren den mit einem Pritektorshirt.

Kann man die Kombination auch direkt auf der haut tragen oder ist das dann doch eher unangenehm? Das wäre dann evtl etwas luftiger...


----------



## Kele177 (31. Juli 2022)

j_a_n schrieb:


> Ich hab von Zandona schon einen Brustprotektor und kombinieren den mit einem Pritektorshirt.
> 
> Kann man die Kombination auch direkt auf der haut tragen oder ist das dann doch eher unangenehm? Das wäre dann evtl etwas luftiger...


Die Hybrid Armor trage ich nicht direkt auf der Haut. Mit einem dünnen Shirt drunter finde ich die aber angenehm zu tragen


----------



## Stemminator (17. August 2022)

So, ich habe mir den Scott Softcon Air geholt. 
Bei 173cm/65 Kg für Gr. M/L entschieden. Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut und der Rückenprotektor deckt die Lenden ab, wobei der Schutz nach unten spitz zuläuft und dünner wird. Gefällt und passt mir beim probe tragen in der Wohnung besser als der AIRFLEX Cheat von Leatt. Bin gespannt wie er sich im Einsatz auf dem Rad schlägt bezüglich verrutschen usw.


----------

